# Does Immodium backfire on you?



## hearto'fire (May 9, 2015)

I have not been to the gastro for 12 years and am going soon, but I take Metamucil and that helps about half the day, and then I have to take Immodium because I get diarrhea almost immediately after a meal and become incontinent due to a birth injury. I take Immodium after the first episode, and it stops it immediately, but the next day it seems to be worse. I'm thinking the immodium is backfiring on me and making it worse but I've got to have it to stop. Anyone else had problems with this medicine?


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

It's normal. Because we have become dependent on imodium after prolonged and frequent use. Keeping your dose to minimum wouldn't make things drastically worse within a short period of time. But in the long run, it's hard to say.......The symptoms can actually wax and wane. They can be so serious that you are nearly incapacitated, but they can go into remission for a period of time and rebound violently. This varies with different individuals with different physical status.


----------



## Skwicker (May 12, 2015)

Imodium definitely has a rebound effect. I've noticed it usually takes a couple days, but I can always plan on an extra bad day when I'm taking a break from it. Your body gets used to it very quickly, then reacts when it's not there. My solution is to use it sparingly. I save it for "insurance" for important events.


----------

